# Eastern Long Neck turtle



## wiz-fiz (Apr 6, 2008)

i am thinking about getting an Eastern Long Neck turtle please answer these questions.


*Do you need a pond to breed them?
*Do they need to hibernate to breed?
*How often do they need to be fed?
*How big do they get?
*How big does the tank need to be for a 20cm-26cm turtle?
*How much do they cost a year?
*Do i need maximum strength in a filter?

Cheers,
Will


----------



## puka777 (Apr 6, 2008)

hi i have two long necks and great to ahve but i must warn you that it may cost alot.
i started off witha four foot tank with one turtle my first one who was about 13 cm i was then advised on another forum that it was cruel to keep a turtle in these conditions becuase they will grow out of the tank(some peole may argue about this)i soon got a female and realised that when the time came when they wanted to breed placing sand on the dock for them to breed isnt good and she will porblay die from stress because she couldnt find a place to lay her egss.
so i built a pond with pond liner this was actually cheaper then getting a four foot tank and the turtles seemed more happy to be in their own habbitat.

so to answer your questions yes you do probaly need a pond with the right subtrate for land to breed them, yes it is ideally for them to hibernate to breed becuase then they know their going into the next season after hibernation which is the breeding season, i feed mine very second day, the males grow to around 26-28 cm and females i think are bigger so around 28-30 cm.
to actually keep this turtles in tank ,once adult size, its not so much length but width that makes them ahrd to keep in a aquarium. most aquariums are 35-40cm in width so if you imagine a turtle 30cm size trying to swim in a tank like that it would be very cramp, the pond i got with filter and liner and you dug a hole your self costs around 200 then add some plants land and water wich would be another 50 so 250 the turtles them selves seem to be changing prices i got mine for hundred each but ive see them for 60 or 70. tank would cost you around 400 which includes filter,heater,tank+stand and lighting. food which is frozen fish or frozen turtle dinners but mine prefer fish(very fussy turtles) will cost around 11 dollars each and lasts for at least four months. for a filter will for my pond i was told to create one just by buying a pump connecting to a hose which was connected to a canister which was filled with media whichw as then connected to another hose which let out water worked very well for me but with a tank i had a small internal and i had to do seventy percent water changes which were very hard each week.


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 6, 2008)

puka777: how big was the pond you made out of it? becasue where i live, i can get 4ft tanks for about 80 bucks !!!


----------



## puka777 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow thats cheap will i live in melbourne and i got the tank with lighting and all the stuff you need,the pond shape is like a oval except one side is more bigger then the other its a really weird shape but still much bigger then the 4 foot tank


----------



## rebeccalg (Apr 6, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> puka777: how big was the pond you made out of it? becasue where i live, i can get 4ft tanks for about 80 bucks !!!


 

Where do you get 4ft tanks for $80?!


----------



## hornet (Apr 6, 2008)

i have heard of people breeding them in tanks but its not easy, ponds are way better. A cooling period is needed as far as i know for breeding to take place. For adults feed every 2-3days. Size is about 25cm shell length. For a 20-25cm turtle i'd go for a 5-6ft tank. No idea on cost per year. Filter should turn the entire tank volume over 5-6times per hr, preferably more, my filter doesn it about 10 times per hr.

rebeccalg: i get 4ft tanks for about $70-$80 at my local markets, a guy makes them hemself and sells them cheap so just keep an eye out for something similar down your way.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 6, 2008)

How do i stop them ascaping from the pond?
Do I put a fence of Chicen Wire around the pond that goes about 2-3ft down under ground?
And should i have a tank for juvies?

Cheers,
Will


----------



## puka777 (Apr 6, 2008)

well yeah but not chicken wire becuase when they see the other side they try escpaing and hurt them selves by trying to get through the chicken wire i myself made this mistake by buyinmg mesh instead which is also bad but then i used big sort of tiles around it to work as a hard wall which prevent them from seeing on the other side and trying to escape.


----------



## hornet (Apr 6, 2008)

keep juvies indoors. For a fence corrogated iron is good, they can climb wire and could fall and hurt them selves


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 6, 2008)

could you put plastic sheets on the inside of the Chicken wire?
so they can't climb it and see the other side?
ohh and do juvies/hatchies need a UV light that can produce heat and light?

Cheers,
Will

P.S.
My fish got sucked up the pump today:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## puka777 (Apr 6, 2008)

thats sads one of my fish died today must be abad day for fish anyway to get bac to the topic 

yes the juvies will defiantely need uv lights but also a basking light for heat. im not sure about the plastic it might not be strong enough if you have tiles hanging aorund their very useful like what in said before.
just wondoring why are you wanting to now about breeding and stuff unless your getting turtles before hibernation youll have to wait a whole year before you can breed them its what happened to me.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 6, 2008)

turtles can climb wire fences


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 6, 2008)

Like the 4th time, google a care sheet for them.


----------



## puka777 (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah its weird anything that has claws can climb fences my rabbit sometimes climbs its cage

heres a caresheets its really useful becuase it targets the exact species www.chelonia.org/articles/easternlongnecks.htm


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 7, 2008)

would a pond that hasn't been dug and has brick around and an island in the middle be ok for breeding?


----------



## puka777 (Apr 7, 2008)

depends on the size of the island and the subtrate if the female doesnt find it worthy of eggs then she will not lay her egg on the island and alos how deep they are and if you wanted to incuabate them then how would you get the eggs if their in the middle of the pond.
its better to hav ealot of land around teh pond so the turtle can decide in a different spot.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 8, 2008)

could you please put up a list of all the fish they can eat.
Cheers,
Will


----------



## puka777 (Apr 8, 2008)

it just a simple frozen fish you can buy at aquariums or any other pet store.
for live fish thouhg well anything turtles well eat anything that is fish i once got three goldfish for mybrithday put them in the tuertle tank and it was like a war except one side was defenceless(the fish) and the turtle ended up earting a massive one and killing the rest buy bititng their fins and stressing them out. so i dont advised feeding them live fish unless you like seeing a fish suffer.


----------



## mrdestiny (Apr 8, 2008)

You know Willia6 most of the questions you have asked are answered on the care sheets. Do yourself a favour and click on the link http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/articles/chelidae-by-craig-latta-71763 and read it all carefully.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 8, 2008)

I was thinking of breeding fish so that i have some back-up food in case i ever run out.
and i wouldn't feed them live.
i would probably trie to kill them first(probably suffocation).
is it cruel to sufficate?


----------



## puka777 (Apr 8, 2008)

well if you like killing a innocwent creature but im not sure about parasites and all that i think it s wiser just to buy the frozen foods i may be wrong though in my experiences its just easier to have frozen food then killing an animal.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 8, 2008)

Would it be cruel to take it out of the water and knock it out and then let it suffocate or crush it's head?
Cheers,
Will


----------



## mrdestiny (Apr 8, 2008)

Try asking the fish 101 silly questions, that might be enough to kill it.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 8, 2008)

Really?
i didn't know that.
it's like gtp's in Sydney


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ignoring us won't do any good. Why dont you just read everything yourself, and stop making other people do it for you.


----------



## puka777 (Apr 8, 2008)

just read the caresheets and dont kill the fish its very cruel its like drowning a person the way you want to do it


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 8, 2008)

This is a post i just saw from you, 



willia6 said:


> Yeh i agree.
> Humans are Bitches, to be honest. we destroy so many animals homes , and we have a hissie when people look at other people in a weird way.
> stupid, we need to be nicer to animals.
> Will


 
Is suffocating a fish really humane?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

No but when we go fishing, how do nwe kill them?
We suffocate them.




_____________________
animals can be anoying take a look from there veiw


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

Whats the best substrate for Eastern Long Necked Turtles?
is it sand
Soil
or
Clay?
or a mix?

I would LIke to know Soon But not A.S.A.P.

Cheers,
Will


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

Some one?
Anyone?
Hello?
Please reply
Please?


----------



## puka777 (Apr 10, 2008)

just read the carsheets and if you dont understand something then ask a question about it.
ill answer your subtrate question though the best subtrate truly is nothing at all its easier to clean and can not house breeding ground for bad bacteria. if you have stones clean every week gravel the same but its much easier with nothing especially with the huge water change syou have to do every week.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

What if i want to breed?


----------



## puka777 (Apr 10, 2008)

well to breed you find out what typoe of soil the turtles have been using for the last thousands of years to lay eggs then put that in.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

OK
Can i have a few Pics of your pond?

Cheers,
Will

_____________________
animals can be anoying take a look from there veiw


----------



## puka777 (Apr 10, 2008)

i cant do pictures on websites sorry i dont know how but theres heaps of pictures of other peoples ponds


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 10, 2008)

Search for pics and help yourself. Alot of people have posted good pics on this site on there ponds. In caresheets there are normally parts on breeding each animal, so google it yourself.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

I will i am going to OK
I'm not good at finding info on the internet


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't find Anything on the internet that currently has Eastern Long/Snake Neck Turtles,
Please give me some places that currently have Eastern Long/Snake Neck Turtles.
Cheers,
Will


_____________________
animals can be anoying take a look from there veiw


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

Someone?
Anyone?
please?
hello?


----------



## missllama (Apr 10, 2008)

willia6, i no you prob dont want to hear this but, you really should just get a turtle and see how u go looking after it before u consider breeding turtles etc, especially if its ur 1st turtle or pet, also ur still a kid in school it would be hard for u to keep up with the breeding and care for them etc, maby just try to get a baby turtle to start with and see how u go from there?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok i'll get 1 and in a few years i might get another if i'm allowed.


----------



## rebeccalg (Apr 10, 2008)

If you are getting a baby turtle it will be a long time before you have to worry about breeding... small steps sunshine.


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 10, 2008)

The first thing i searched and it came up with a good care sheet. What is so hard about that? http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/easternlongneck.htm
Now look at it and if you have any questions that it hasnt answered, atleast you have tried.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 11, 2008)

Dan19, you are becoming fixated.Perhaps you should just ignore willias posts. I am.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 11, 2008)

I've read that 1 care sheet so many times

Cheers,
Will


_______________________________
We think animals are annoying,
take a look from there veiw


----------



## Spinipes (Apr 11, 2008)

aquariam pebbles for substrate,
I feed my turtles live feedre fish and don't see the problem, they are pretty much killed in a few seconds.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 11, 2008)

Can I use that substrate for breeding?

Cheers,
Will


_________________________
We think animals are annoying,
Take a look from their veiw


----------



## Spinipes (Apr 11, 2008)

prob not


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 11, 2008)

Do you know what substrate they prefer?


----------



## puka777 (Apr 11, 2008)

ok so which one are you going for pond or aquarium becuase im getting confused if your getting an aquarium then breeding even though its been done is quite impossible in a n aquarium becuase of the lack of soil and land. like i said before research the subtrate these long necksa have been using eversince they were created tto breed ina nd use that subtrate


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm getting a pond.
And i can't find it on the internet but i just had a brain wave.

Cheers,
Will


______________________________
We find animals annoying,
take a look from thir veiw


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 13, 2008)

on cloudy nights the temperatures drops to around 0degrees celcius.
in winter if i want a turtle to hibernate should i bring it inside and cool the tenclosures temp to around 16degrees celcius -18 degrees celcius?
or should i leave it outside?


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

if you using a pond then the substrate is there for you, the dirt around the pond. As for fish, any fresh water species are good, killed by a blow to the head.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 13, 2008)

Finally someone agrees that hitting fish over the head is a humane way to kill them!!!!!!
do they like dirt to lay eggs in?
and in winter should i bring him/her inside at night?


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

willia6 said:


> Finally someone agrees that hitting fish over the head is a humane way to kill them!!!!!!
> do they like dirt to lay eggs in?
> and in winter should i bring him/her inside at night?



i dont think anyone dissagreed, it wasn suffocation they are not keen on, nor am i. For small fish a good flick to the head does the job. With large fish just hit them on a brick. Think of what they naturally lay their eggs in, soil or sand are the usual substrates they use in the wild. Once they are breeding age you can leave outdoors year round. longicollis dont mind a bit of cold.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 13, 2008)

Please don't use sientific name i only want common name.


----------



## Spinipes (Apr 13, 2008)

with long necks they pretty much kill the feeder fish with one bite to the head almost instantly. i dont see the need to kill the fish with a blow to the head, just let the turtle hunt it. if you start a breeding coloney of fish in the pond you dont have to feed them at all. Yes they lay eggs in the soil around the pond.


----------



## hornet (Apr 13, 2008)

good point, long necks are fine with hunting their own food, i keep short necks so thats why i kill the fish for em


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 13, 2008)

when breeding shouldn't i experement and see what the female likes and thinks is suable?


----------



## Spinipes (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah hornet, just thought of why you do that and figured you must keep short necks, I only keep longnecks( too may ive got about 10 atm lol)


----------



## moo0oo (Apr 14, 2008)

sorry i know this is off topic and i know this was posted a long time ago but:


> thats sads one of my fish died today must be abad day for fish


not just fish, my 4 year old yellow indian ringneck (bird) died on april 6th! creepy... lol.
willa6: best of luck with the breeding and pond and all.


----------



## moo0oo (Apr 14, 2008)

> good point, long necks are fine with hunting their own food, i keep short necks so thats why i kill the fish for em


oh darn... is it absolutely necessary to kill the fish for them? why? are they not fast enough? i ask because sometime in the not-so-near future i would like to obtain a liscence and keep turtles, i'm still researching a lot. liscences cost a lot though so i'm not sure.


----------



## hornet (Apr 15, 2008)

if you choose a slow moving feeder species they should be fine. Also water snales, shrimps and yabbies are great aswell


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

So could i go to a pet store and buy all the fish and snails and put them in the pond? if i wanted to?


----------



## hornet (Apr 16, 2008)

i just catch my own fish, shrimp and snails, normally buy my yabbies from a farm tho.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 16, 2008)

Whats the farm called?
could you also put some info up because i might need to buy from a farm anyway.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh and also what sort of temps are could for hatchies inside?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 16, 2008)

Do turtles get eaten by snakes?
if not can i8 have a snake AND a turtle?
if so what snake would you recocmend?
I've already decided on a turtle.


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if turtles get eaten by snakes but i wouldn't recommend putting snakes with turtles.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 17, 2008)

No i wasn't thinking of putting them together i was thinking if t6he turtle/snake would survive the other if 1 happened to escape.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 17, 2008)

You know those inflatable pools?
would that be sutable for a turtle pond?
cheers,
Will


----------

